# Mom/Newborn Costume Help



## Ophelia (Nov 3, 2009)

I'm trying to come up with a couple of ideas for this year's costumes. I usually try to do two. My challenge this year is that I'll be working with a newborn also(somewhere around 4 weeks old).

I've never done a zombie one before, never really felt it. However, I'm wondering if there would be a way to modify this for a much littler kiddo, but still be safe. It would be for our party, for sure. That way, I won't feel bad if I need to duck away and change out of it, and I won't risk missing any TOTs.

For Halloween night, all I can think of is a variation of what I did while pregnant with DD, which was the Headless Horseman. Instead of a pumpkin painted on my belly, I'd have the baby dressed as one. I normally try to keep away from the baby costumes that everyone else does, and I try to incorporate it with either my or DH's costume. Of course, I swore that I wouldn't do the pumpkin belly like every other pregnant lady does, and I did. At least I put a bit of a spin on it!

Do any of you have any other ideas? I have no idea what my size will be at that point, so I'm planning on something that will have some room to it, but won't look completely awkward if I happen to be smaller than anticipated. Thanks for any ideas you can offer!


----------



## oogieboogie412 (Apr 27, 2012)

Hi! 

I dont know how gruesome your willing to go but ive helped make my friend a zombie mom costume before. We bought one of those front carry kangaroo type baby carriers and put it on her. We then took a flannel shirt and put that over it and just cut out the front part where her baby was. then we covered everything in fake blood and latex to make it look like skin. It looked really really cool. I unfortunately do not have the pictures anymore but I found this one on google which isnt bad but the baby is a doll. 

http://fc03.deviantart.net/fs70/f/2011/105/6/0/pregnant_zombie_by_octopuskill-d3e2f2y.jpg

hope it helps or gives you an idea.


----------



## VexFX (Oct 19, 2010)

Be very careful with latex, as some people (including some newborns) have latex allergies.
That's a fun costume idea though. Can't wait to see what you come up with!


----------



## oogieboogie412 (Apr 27, 2012)

VexFX said:


> Be very careful with latex, as some people (including some newborns) have latex allergies.
> That's a fun costume idea though. Can't wait to see what you come up with!


good point! i forgot to mention that. Try and keep any makeup/latex away from the baby as much as possible


----------



## Ophelia (Nov 3, 2009)

Just bringing this one up again, since things are getting more active around here. I'm still kind of stumped on what to do. The more I think about it, the less I'm feeling the zombie one. I think it's just the fact of trying to make it work safely with such a wee one.

Halloween night, DD will be an otter, and DH will probably wear what he wore last year for her meerkat costume(Khaki shirt and shorts, bush hat). There is the possibility that the baby could go with them trick-or-treating, as it would only be a few houses anyway. In that case, I'm inclined to coordinate the baby's costume with DD's.

Anyway, thank you for the ideas so far, and for any more that you may have!


----------



## offmymeds (May 26, 2010)

I always thought that baby dressed like a lobster sittin in a pot and the adult dressed like the chef was so cute but that really would not go with the otter costume. Are you making that? Otters are so darn cute!! All i can think of is the croc hunter stuff with the khaki stuff and bush hat. A little monkey maybe?


----------



## Ophelia (Nov 3, 2009)

Nope, I'm not making it. I got it on clearance the spring before last. Linky  It's really nice, but too heavy for indoor wear, I think, which is another excuse(Oops! I meant _reason_!) for doing two costumes.


----------

